# Campsite in town



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I am not being totally lazy here, as I have looked around quite a bit for information and am getting nowhere.

I want a campsite within easy walking distance of a town centre (preferably somewhere interesting) in the north of England (no money for too much fuel). Somewhere north of the M62 would be good, any ideas.

I do know the sites in York, Keswick, Durham and Hawes.

If I was looking in France it would be so easy.


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

The Caravan Club Southport site is very popular. A very pleasant stroll into town.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thirsk


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Westkirby01 said:


> Thirsk


Thanks, forgot we often use Thirsk and there is a Wetherspoons there now


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Bury CC site is fine for the town and also the Metro into Manchester;
try the aire at Ambleside also??


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I know it's to the south of the M62 but not by too much but you could try the Little Roodee Car Park in Chester.

You can park overnight, just feed the machine. It's right in the centre and next to the river Dee. We've never stopped there as we live in the city but regularly see m/homes parked up.

I think the fair is still there at the moment though, should be gone after the weekend though I would have thought.

Just noticed you are in Billingham which is a bit of a trek, but I'll leave the post anyway. Good luck.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Clitheroe is just outside opposite the leisure centre


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The new CC site at Barnard Castle - just been there and its is lovely. Short walk into town. Mobile chippy calls Wednesday and Saturday evenings - best Fish & Chips outside of Whitby!

Colin


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cricket club site at Worksop, walk into town 2 minutes. Also walk along canal bankside to Chesterfield (a long way)

bigfrank3


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

camallison said:


> The new CC site at Barnard Castle - just been there and its is lovely. Short walk into town. Mobile chippy calls Wednesday and Saturday evenings - best Fish & Chips outside of Whitby!
> 
> Colin


forgot that one as well


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

you could go local to Stockton or northwards to CC site at Berwick or just over the border to the CC site at Melrose


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

quickgetaway said:


> you could go local to Stockton or northwards to CC site at Berwick or just over the border to the CC site at Melrose


lol, we have been to the Stockton site more that once, it is good for the fireworks.

Also been to the other two, both great sites but I am finding CC sites to be too expensive.

We have a section for seaside sites on the campsite map, but nothing for sites within easy walking distance of towns or villages, maybe we should.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It may be worth your while checking on the Motorhome Stopover Club.

They have over 500 free stopping places around the country. Join and get the book, or use the internet to access them. You only have to buy a drink or a meal and they have some lovely stopovers.
Alan


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I am not sure if I am surprised or not, that there seem to be so few campsites close to towns in the UK. Here people seem to want to be away from the towns but as it is all set up for caravans and tents, most of these campers have a car with them.

On the continent it is very diferent, with a good mix of sites in and out of town.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> I am not sure if I am surprised or not, that there seem to be so few campsites close to towns in the UK. Here people seem to want to be away from the towns but as it is all set up for caravans and tents, most of these campers have a car with them.
> 
> On the continent it is very diferent, with a good mix of sites in and out of town.


The French have noticed it too.

Talking to a French campingcariste a year or two ago who had visited England, he said they wouldn't visit England again for precisely that reason.
He didn't like the fact that you couldn't walk into the nearest town for an evening meal. He had friends who felt the same.

I suppose that encouraging visitors into the town to spend money in the evening is one of the reasons that so many French municipal sites open for the summer .


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Riverside Caravan Park Pateley Bridge from April


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pleasurelands Car Park Marine Drive Southport all hardstanding and £7 a night if you book in advance., 10 min flat walk into town and a wetherspoons pub as well. Beach opposite as well.

See our rally list we are there in July  



Jacquie


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

There is a Britstop in Harrogate in walking distance of town centre. Only one night though of course.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Eastham Hall Lytham St Annes from March


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> ....................On the continent it is very different, with a good mix of sites in and out of town.


We can almost hear you struggling from here 

Have another look at your piggy bank - exactly how much diesel would it take you to get to Dover??  

Go on - you know you really want to.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

c.l. site on Long Lane, Beverely, E. Yorks. 5 mins walk into a lovely town. No Wetherspoons but there is a pub called Nellie's (White Horse) which is still lit by gas light and has roaring fires in all the rooms. Dogs are allowed and cheaper beer than Wetherspoons. You never see anyone on the 6 pitch site as you put the money through a letter box.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

There's a CL at the Cricket Club here in Todmorden.


Chris


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

jax said:


> c.l. site on Long Lane, Beverely, E. Yorks. 5 mins walk into a lovely town. No Wetherspoons but there is a pub called Nellie's (White Horse) which is still lit by gas light and has roaring fires in all the rooms. Dogs are allowed and cheaper beer than Wetherspoons. You never see anyone on the 6 pitch site as you put the money through a letter box.


Had many a good pint in Nellie's


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > ....................On the continent it is very different, with a good mix of sites in and out of town.
> ...


the piggy bank is well and truly empty


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

jax said:


> c.l. site on Long Lane, Beverely, E. Yorks. 5 mins walk into a lovely town. No Wetherspoons but there is a pub called Nellie's (White Horse) which is still lit by gas light and has roaring fires in all the rooms. Dogs are allowed and cheaper beer than Wetherspoons. You never see anyone on the 6 pitch site as you put the money through a letter box.


Forgot about this one, we only live a few miles away, went to first MHF meet there, just for the day, had a Suzuki Wagon R.

sue


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Hollingworth Lake Caravan Park. Open all year. 25 mins walk to Littleborough.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hawes CC in the dales. Short walk into Hawes lovely place.

Graham


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Ambleside Aire

lovely walks

plenty of pubs


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

zappy61 said:


> Hawes CC in the dales. Short walk into Hawes lovely place.
> 
> Graham


yes, love that site.


----------

